# Can someone help me ID these moss?



## lann (May 25, 2009)

I brought a piece of driftwood with 2 different type of moss on it for like 10 bucks. The moment I put it in my shrimps are already nibbling on it. Does anyone know what type of moss these are? And on the first picture you see a marimo moss ball. It doesn't seem to want to stay in a circle u_u 

Sorry if the pictures aren't clear enough. The camera on my phone sux.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, thats Ricca


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Don't worry about the Marimo. Mine doesn't stay round either. It has flattened out a bit. When you see pictures of perfectly round Marinos in a goblet of water or a round bowl, the owner has painstakenly turned and trimmed it to keep it in 'show' quality. It grows fine and stays healthy slightly flattened as well.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Definately Ricca and what looks to be Java.


----------

